# Peach State AADR 9/12/2009



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PEACH STATE AADR








WOULD LIKE TO IVITE YOU TO ATTEND OUR FIRST SANCTIONED EVENT ON SPETEMBER 12TH 2009 AT THE CHICOPEE WOODS AGRICULTURAL CENTER IN GAINESVILLE, GEORGIA
WE WILL BE HOSTING 2 CONFORMATION SHOWS AND 1 WEIGHT PULL
$15.00 PER ENTRY PER EVENT
YOU CAN STILL REGISTER YOUR DOG WITH THE AADR THE DAY OF THE EVENT FOR $8.00 (YOU MUST BRING A COPY OF THE DOGS REGISTRATION WITH ANOTHER REGISTRY)
FUN CLASSES $10.00 : JUDGE'S CHOICE, BEST CONDITIONED, JR. HANDLER, BEST BLUE, BEST BULLY, BEST XXL, BEST BLACK, BEST REDNOSE, BEST RED, BEST PIED /PATCHED, BEST BUCKSKIN, BEST WHITE, BEST BRINDLE
***ALL AADR RULES WILL BE IN EFFECT AND ENFORCED***
4 FT. LEADS WITH A BUCKLE COLLAR
ALL DOGS MUST REMAIIN CRATES WHEN NOT BEING SHOWN/POTTY BREAKS
NO FEMALESIN HEAT
NO HUMAN AGGRESSIVE DOGS
ALL DOGS ON SITE MUST HAVE PROOF OF RABIES INNOCULATION
REGISTRATION BEGINS AT 8:30 AND CLOSES AT 10:30 SHOW WILL START AT 11:00
PLEASE BE ON TIME 
CONTACT: [email protected] OR
404-822-0308 / 770-266-8268
HOTEL: DAYS IN GAINESVILLE #770-535-8100 OR ONSITE CAMPING CAN BE ARRANGED BY CONTACTING THE CLUB
SITE ADDRESS IS : 1855 CALVARY CHURCH ROAD
GAINESVILLE, GA 30507


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

That's cool because I only live about 15 miles away I'll be sure to be there thanks for the info


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

porter314 said:


> That's cool because I only live about 15 miles away I'll be sure to be there thanks for the info


Please Spread the word :clap:


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah i'll put the word out around here. There are a few breeders in this area and i'll let them know because i'd like to see what thier dogs look like.


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

porter314 said:


> Yeah i'll put the word out around here. There are a few breeders in this area and i'll let them know because i'd like to see what thier dogs look like.


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

bumpity bump!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Bump... just 5 days till the show, I'll be bringing AKA out to this one


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

so if im not registering Remi can i still bring her (she just has to be in a crate)


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

Remi7209 said:


> so if im not registering Remi can i still bring her (she just has to be in a crate)


You can Bring Remi!!!! We are have several non sanctioned classes. You do not have to be registered for those fun classses.....:rofl:


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

good luck to everybody this weekend. would like to go but prior commitments and finances making things hard. hope you guys have a nice turnout, there is enough room in ga, for more pitbull clubs whether it is ADBA, or AADR, after all it is about the APBT, whatever it takes to promote and save our breed.


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that came!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

200 pics from the show Woot and Blue | MySpace

Taken by wootness 

Click on her pics and go to her AADR show pics


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

awww thanks for posting that marty I was comin over here to post lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Just trying to get them out there


----------

